# Fuzz pedals and batteries



## Wiser (Jan 6, 2010)

How does everyone feel about betteries vs a power jack on fuzz pedals?

I like my expensive toys so I was thinking about getting an Analog man Sun face. On Analog man's website he mentions using a power adapter is a compromise with a fuzz. I personally think batteries are a pain in the butt. I'm not sure how they last either. I know my fulltone ocd ate a fresh battery over night when I accidently left it plugged in, lol.

If anyone was wondering I was thinking of the Sun face bc-108 with a power jack and maybe a red led.

So, is it worth running batteries in a fuzz?
Is it using a power jack or having a power jack that is the compromise?


----------



## ThePass (Aug 10, 2007)

If you're gigging, get the AC jack. Batteries die on me at the worst of times.

In my "gig case" I have extra tubes for my amp, 9v batteries (even though I have the adapters) and all the tools needed for an "emergency set up".

Better safe than sorry


----------



## fraser (Feb 24, 2007)

as far as i know, its only a compromise if you use the power jack- if you use a battery, the jack affects nothing.
but what the compromise is exactly, i cant say.
i hate batteries too- but find fuzz pedals too noisy using my 1spot or individual power supplies.
so i use cheap dollar store carbon zinc batteries on my fuzzes and boosts. no leds on any of them to save on power. been toying with the idea of adding switches to cut the batteries off, but then id still forget to do it, just as i forget to unplug the cable.


----------



## zurn (Oct 21, 2009)

Read this thread.


----------



## Wiser (Jan 6, 2010)

Looks like zurn wins the thread.

Sorry for wasting your time.


----------



## fraser (Feb 24, 2007)

the other thread doesnt really address your actual question-


> So, is it worth running batteries in a fuzz?
> Is it using a power jack or having a power jack that is the compromise?


i cant understand how on a guitar forum, threads like these cant co-exist.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Then let's answer the question: Yes, it IS "worth it" to run a fuzz on batteries. A great many highly respected fuzzes draw very little current, compared to things like phasers, compressors, or delays, and permit even the humble dollar-store battery to have a nice long life. 

That being said, plenty of folks who gig, or even those who don't gig, appreciate the convenience of not having to unplug patch cables to disable internal batteries every time they shut down for the night. What adaptors provide is the option to leave everything exactly where it is, and not worry about whether it will work tomorrow when turned on again.

Will power supplies mimic what dying batteries do in the fuzz context? In my view, no, but then there is not always a call for dying battery phenomena, and not all things that people conceive of as "fuzz" pedals (e.g., some of the Boss and DOD beasts) are amenable to dying battery phenomena. So, given that the whole dying battery thing is something that people exploit like those little corn cob holders you keep in the utensils drawer for August when the corn is decent and cheap, in the grand scheme of things, feel free to use whatever you find most convenient.


----------



## Wiser (Jan 6, 2010)

Thanks Fraser. I just gave up when I was directed to the other thread, lol. You posted earlier that having the power jack on the pedal won't take away from anything, so I'll have it included. That was I can try both batteries and the jack and hear first hand.

And thanks mhammer. I read your explaination of what batteries do for pedals. I'm going to have to omit the LED if i get that sunface. Their website says it drains the battery four times faster which I though was crazy for one led.

I'm going to have to make a few decisions with my gear soon.

Take it easy guys.


----------



## zurn (Oct 21, 2009)

Wiser said:


> Looks like zurn wins the thread.
> 
> Sorry for wasting your time.


I was just trying to help, sorry if it sounded otherwise.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Wiser said:


> And thanks mhammer. I read your explaination of what batteries do for pedals. I'm going to have to omit the LED if i get that sunface. Their website says it drains the battery four times faster which I though was crazy for one led.


Different kinds of LEDs draw different amounts of current in order to be visible. A "normal" LED such as used in a Boss pedal, will draw around 2ma when on. A "super-bright" LED, however, can provide the same brightness and visibility drawing only a fraction of that current. Note that, at 2ma draw for the LED, and presuming the LED draws more than the rest of the circuit, that suggests the Sunface does not drain the battery that quickly. Most pedals will be the reverse, with the circuit drawing around 8-12ma and the LED drawing 2ma.

Superbrights are generally rated in the 3000 millicandle and higher range, where the ones we're used to seeing in pedals are around 300mcd or even less. I've successfully used superbrights as indicator LEDs using as little as 1/7 the current normally required (although I don't need them all that bright so let's say 1/5 the current for what would work for most people).

You can buy superbrights in most places, and in most colours, though most people will be familiar with them in white LED-based flashlights like you might find in the dollar store. The Sunface will probably have a current-limiting resistor connected to the LED in the range of 1k-3.3k. If you replace the LED with a superbright one, that can probably be hiked up to 12k or even 18k in some instances.

If you're buying the Sunface directly from Analog Mike, tell him I said hi (apparently he cites me in his Guide of Effects), and ask him where the current limiting resistor is on the board.


----------



## whammybar (May 7, 2008)

I use batteries in any fuzz. Not necessarily in an overdrive, but in a fuzz absolutely. And not just any battery. Nothing as cheap as a Radio Shack, they are too inconsistent, but the Green Cells regular carbon batteries are fantastic. There is a 'sag' component to the sound of a fuzz running on a battery that is never there if you use an adaptor delivering a steady current. Adaptors, at least to me, make a fuzz sound fizzy and smooth there's no uneven breakup as you adjust the guitars volume or back off on the fuzz control on the pedal. Who wants tha in a fuzz? There is also a loss in some of the odd harmonics that just make a fuzz so cool. Just my 2 cents but I'd never use an adaptor with a fuzz. And just a PS. My sunface just sings with a battery......


----------



## CocoTone (Jan 22, 2006)

whammybar said:


> I use batteries in any fuzz. Not necessarily in an overdrive, but in a fuzz absolutely. And not just any battery. Nothing as cheap as a Radio Shack, they are too inconsistent, but the Green Cells regular carbon batteries are fantastic. There is a 'sag' component to the sound of a fuzz running on a battery that is never there if you use an adaptor delivering a steady current. Adaptors, at least to me, make a fuzz sound fizzy and smooth there's no uneven breakup as you adjust the guitars volume or back off on the fuzz control on the pedal. Who wants tha in a fuzz? There is also a loss in some of the odd harmonics that just make a fuzz so cool. Just my 2 cents but I'd never use an adaptor with a fuzz. And just a PS. My sunface just sings with a battery......


What HE said. This fella understands what a GE fuzz is about.

CT.


----------



## pi39 (Jan 12, 2011)

In my opinion I believe the cheap dollar store batteries sound better in my Fuzz Pedals than the Energizer and Duracell batteries. Never knew about it but a guy told me about it and tried it and wow, you can really hear the difference.

Kevin


----------



## Wiser (Jan 6, 2010)

Thanks for all the feedback. Whammybar, do you have any thoughts on the germanium or silicon transistors in the sun face? I haven't bought anything yet. I'm still counting my pennies.

The bc-108 sounded smoother to me, which I like. I'm basing that on VERY limited information though, lol.


----------

